# Post an Servlet



## hans-sonny (3. Sep 2014)

Hi leute,

ich hab ein Servlet (Fassade) welche einen privaten Konstruktor hat (Singleton Patten) und einer public Methode um die Instanz zu holen.

Die Fassade hat die üblichen Methoden doGet / doPost etc ... das ging auch bevor ich das Singleton Pattern eingeführt hab.


bisher konnte ich Post daten senden in dem ich als action beim HTML formular action="Fassade" angegeben habe..


jetzt zeigt es mit 404 error an (wenn die Fassade nicht final ist)

wenn die fassade final ist dann 


> HTTP Status 500 - Error instantiating servlet class fassade.Fassade
> 
> type Exception report
> 
> ...


----------



## tommysenf (3. Sep 2014)

Servlets dürfen nicht als Singleton implementiert werden, sondern verlangen einen Standartkonstruktor. Wann ein Servlet Objekt für einen Request zu erzeugen ist bestimmt der Servlet Container.


----------



## gp (3. Sep 2014)

Bleibt die Frage nach dem "warum" - es sollte keinen Grund geben, ein Servlet zu bekommen. Weil: dort gehört im Idealfall keine Geschäftslogik rein. Und ich unterstelle mal, dass es eher um die geht.
Also eine "normale" Singleton-Klaesse nehmen, das Servlet greift dann auf die zu - und alle anderen Klassen auch. Bitte beachten: es liegt im Wesen des Web's, dass wahrscheinlich einige Prozesse parallel auf den Server zugreifen - das sollte irgendwie beachtet werden.


----------

